# Swollen glands and unwell for weeks post failed icsi



## jodders (Feb 9, 2011)

It's been a few weeks since my first icsi cycle failed and on and off I have had a sore throat strained voice and swollen neck glands, along with general feeling of being unwell. I'm wondering if anyone else experienced this after a failed cycle?

I'm off for a whole load of blood tests after speaking to my GP, who thinks it's probably stress related, but he wants to be sure.


----------



## Baking Queen (Jul 7, 2014)

Hi Lily
Sorry to hear you're not feeling well. The same thing happened to me in September after my first failed DE cycle. My dr also said it was just stress related. I found that difficult to believe as it had not happened before but I think he was probably right. Take care of yourself - your body has been through a lot and don't be afraid to take time out if needed.
Take care.
BQ. xx


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

I have had this happen to me too after failed cycles, miscarriage, big difficult life events, and surgeries: its nearly always related to a sore throat and swollen glands. There are links between stress and the immune system, and the old classic of "being rundown" is often quite true.

I really hope you feel better soon  

xxx


----------

